# Make-up air, Type I hood



## fireguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Type 1 Exhaust in a church.

4 foot hood, gas range and grill, 800 CFM.  The hood supplier tells me there is no need for make-up air with less than 1,000 CFM of air movement.  My copy of the Current Oregon Mechanical Code does not list any exemptions for make-up air.

I was asked if this a large kitchen or not.  I do not have any idea what a large or small kitchen is.  But this kitchen is about 16 x 17 feet.  There is an adjoining dining room, visible through a 4 foot high x 17 foot pass through.

Based upon my experience with church kitchens of similar sizes, makeup air is not all that important.  And the last church of similar size, the local BO allowed no make-up air.  And we lost the job to another company because we specified make-air.

At present, the plans are to offer breakfast to school kids, about 30 at present.  Menu to be pancakes, French toast, cooked cereal, ham, sausage, bacon.  But of course, that may change.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Type I Exhaust in a Church.

OK, last question, maybe.

The hood will be mounted on an outside wall.  There is a window near the expected duct and sidewall fan.  The window will be removed and boarded over.  The siding will match the existing T-11 siding.  But there is a combustable 3 or 4 foot overhang above the fan.  The kitchen is in a daylight basement, with a full story above.  I do not have the elevation measurments.

An exhaust hood was recently installed in a metal building, in our jurisdiction.  The sidewall fan was mounted under the combustable eve, the distance between the overhang and the fan was about 30".

Is this something that you would allow in your jurisdiction?


----------



## cda (Mar 28, 2013)

I take it you are possibly supplying the hood/ work and not the ahj

Not sure if a listed hood makes any difference

Also Makeup air shall be provided by gravity, maybe since the cfm is low the size of the room can provide the make up air

If you are the ahj, then;;;

507.16 Performance test. A performance test shall be conducted upon completion and before final approval of the installation of a ventilation system serving commercial cooking appliances. The test shall verify the rate of exhaust airflow required by Section 507.13, makeup airflow required by Section 508 and proper operation as specified in this chapter. The permit holder shall furnish the necessary test equipment and devices required to perform the tests.

507.16.1 Capture and containment test. The permit holder shall verify capture and containment performance of the exhaust system. This field test shall be conducted with all appliances under the hood at operating temperatures, with all sources of outdoor air providing makeup air for the hood operating and with all sources of recirculated air providing conditioning for the space in which the hood is located operating. Capture and containment shall be verified visually by observing smoke or steam produced by actual or simulated cooking, such as with smoke candles, smoke puffers, etc.


----------



## cda (Mar 28, 2013)

506.3.12.2 Termination through an exterior wall. Exhaust outlets shall be permitted to terminate through exterior walls where the smoke, grease, gases, vapors and odors in the discharge from such terminations do not create a public nuisance or a fire hazard. Such terminations shall not be located where protected openings are required by the International Building Code. Other exterior openings shall not be located within 3 feet (914 mm) of such terminations.

Probably the exhaust itself should be past the overhang.   Do not have access to the commentary to see what the pictures look like in it


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 28, 2013)

508.1 Makeup air.

Makeup air shall be supplied during the operation of commercial kitchen exhaust systems that are provided for commercial cooking appliances . The amount of makeup air supplied to the building from all sources shall be approximately equal to the amount of exhaust air for all exhaust systems for the building. 

If the current HVAC system can supply enough make up air for the addition of the hood and all other exhuast systems in the building then an additional make-up air system for the Type I hood is not required.


----------



## Dr. J (Mar 28, 2013)

to continue MTL's quote of 508.1:

_"Makeup air __shall be provided by gravity or mechanical means or both. __Mechanical makeup air systems shall be automatically controlled __to start and operate simultaneously with the exhaust system._"

Make up must be interlocked with exhaust, whether it is just a louver to the exterior, a separate make up air unit, or part of the normal HVAC system.

See also IMC 501.3. You can't just say the air will leak into the building.  It must be at least a "designed hole" (louver to the exterior).

See also IBC 1204.1  If it is decided to just use a "designed hole", how do you meet the requirement to maintain temperature at the heating design outside temp?


----------



## Dr. J (Mar 28, 2013)

BTW, congratulations to the Church for not attempting to get away without a type 1 hood in the first place.


----------



## fireguy (Apr 2, 2013)

Dr. J said:
			
		

> BTW, congratulations to the Church for not attempting to get away without a type 1 hood in the first place.


This is the second exhaust system in the Church. I had nothing to do with the first hood, but I did install the suppression system in the first hood.  We also do the service work on the suppression system, and on the fire extinguishers and exit lights.  I am much more involved with this project.  I will be onsite when the hood is installed, and the gas work is done, prior to the building inspectors inspection. This Church in very concerned about safety, not like some churches who look for ways to avoid the regulations.  I will charge them something for the extra work, probably in the range of $5.00 extra.  If there is not a charge, and there is a problem, the insurance company may not cover the problem.

This kitchen will be used for cooking breakfast for the Jr High students across the street.  At present they are feeding 40 kids per day, and they expect that will increase next year and they want to be safe and legal.


----------



## cda (Apr 2, 2013)

So what is the make up air answer on this project


----------



## fireguy (Apr 2, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> So what is the make up air answer on this project


I won't know until I give all the information, including these posts, to the GC on the job.  He will them meet with the BO.

I will get back with the results.


----------



## north star (Apr 2, 2013)

*( & )*

fireguy,

Not intending to hijack this thread, but is the subject of Accessibility 

[ throughout ] of this "proposed" new Kitchen & Dining Areas being

addressed; as well as, any Fats, Oils, & Grease [ F.O.G. ] wastes

disposal?........Thanks!.......*NOTE:* I apologize in advance for any

non-intended hijacking!

*( & )*


----------



## fireguy (Apr 2, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *( & )*fireguy,
> 
> Not intending to hijack this thread, but is the subject of Accessibility
> 
> ...


Always one in every crowd.  What is the threshold for grease traps?  I still see resturants, new and not new without grease

traps.

The dineing area has 2 exits to the outside.  One exit is 4 feet wide and the other is 5 feet wide.  The kitchen has an exit, but I understand you cannot use the kitchen exit as an exit for anything except the kitchen.


----------



## north star (Apr 3, 2013)

*- + -*

Grease interceptors are required by Section 1003.1, from the `06 IPC.

Does your AHJ utilize the IPC?.......With regard to the Kitchen & Dining

Areas, I was referring to the requirements for ADA / Accessibility

requirements from the parking areas in to the church, ...restrooms,

...signage, ...fixtures, ...mounting heights, ...maneuvering clearances,

door hardware and on and on and on and on.

*- + -*


----------

